

Foxconn workers complain after Apple cuts hours - martingordon
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/03/30/us-apple-foxconn-workers-idUSBRE82T0FC20120330

======
GR8K
_"We are here to work and not to play, so our income is very important," said
Chen Yamei, 25, a Foxconn worker from Hunan who said she had worked at the
factory for four years.

"We have just been told that we can only work a maximum of 36 hours a month of
overtime. I tell you, a lot of us are unhappy with this. We think that 60
hours of overtime a month would be reasonable and that 36 hours would be too
little," she added. Chen said she now earned a bit over 4,000 yuan a month
($634)._

------
stewie2
JoeAlpha100 wrote: The kek problem is not the workers working overtime too
much. It is Apple and Foxccon who squeezed the OEM margin too low and Apple’s
profit margin unreasonably high. The iPhone price could remain unchange and
Chinese works earn $1 more per hour, if Apple cuts its profit margin from 33%
to 32%.

A 33% or 30% profit margin is already too bloody.

